# Aggressive Bus on PCH



## Cyclesafe (Jan 29, 2006)

Over the past several months I have noticed that one public bus on PCH between Del Mar and Carlsbad seems to have a bad attitude towards cyclists. The driver will pull out right in front of cyclists and will blow by cyclists who are well in the bike lane by coming very close very fast to the dividing line.

I don't know if the driver is the same, but the bus number has always been #1106. If any of you have the same experience, we need to do something about this. The complaints of one cyclist is like pissing in the wind.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Cyclesafe said:


> Over the past several months I have noticed that one public bus on PCH between Del Mar and Carlsbad seems to have a bad attitude towards cyclists. The driver will pull out right in front of cyclists and will blow by cyclists who are well in the bike lane by coming very close very fast to the dividing line.
> 
> I don't know if the driver is the same, but the bus number has always been #1106. If any of you have the same experience, we need to do something about this. The complaints of one cyclist is like pissing in the wind.


More people would help but if you have a cell phone to call/report report this person's dangerous and unprofessional driving to the transit authority every time you witness it it could help. If you call right away they should know who's driving #1106 at that time. Can you plan ahead and try to take pictures of then situations? It might bolster your report if you can. Good luck. I hope you can nail this down.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

rocco said:


> More people would help but if you have a cell phone to call/report report this person's dangerous and unprofessional driving to the transit authority every time you witness it it could help. If you call right away they should know who's driving #1106 at that time. Can you plan ahead and try to take pictures of then situations? It might bolster your report if you can. Good luck. I hope you can nail this down.


Record day, time and bus number. Send it via e-mail (or postal mail) to the bus agency and a copy to the local DOT and bike advocacy group.

Phone calls can be blown off, written documents create trails of liability that most sane organizations take very seriously.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

magicant's advice is dead on. This was my experience with my local transit agency. Mine actually said phone calls are not taken seriously and to write a letter.


----------

